# Mike schaute zur Tür herein



## Tömk

Mike schaute zur Tür herein.

¿Qué significa aquí la palabra "herein"?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alemanita

Hacia adentro, desde el punto de vista del (relator, no del que realiza la acción) que está adentro.

Desde el otro punto de vista, del que está afuera, se dice: hinein. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tömk

Alemanita said:


> Hacia adentro, desde el punto de vista del (relator, no del que realiza la acción) que está adentro.
> 
> Desde el otro punto de vista, del que está afuera, se dice: hinein.
> 
> Saludos.


Entonces significa: ¿Mike miró la puerta (hacia adentro)?  No tiene sentido mi traducción.

O ¿como si vieras hacia adentro a través de un hueco de la puerta?


----------



## Alemanita

No.
Significa:
Mike se asomó por la puerta. 
Imaginate  una pieza, donde está alguien. Se abre la puerta y se asoma Mike. Y el que lo describe está dentro de la pieza. Le ve la cara de frente. ¿Me explico?
Y el caso inverso es que veamos a Mike en el pasillo, abriendo una puerta y metiendo la cabeza por la puerta. Le vemos la nuca porque estamos en el pasillo. Eso sería "hinein".
Saludos.


----------



## Tömk

Alemanita said:


> No.
> Significa:
> Mike se asomó por la puerta.
> Imaginate  una pieza, donde está alguien. Se abre la puerta y se asoma Mike. Y el que lo describe está dentro de la pieza. Le ve la cara de frente. ¿Me explico?
> Y el caso inverso es que veamos a Mike en el pasillo, abriendo una puerta y metiendo la cabeza por la puerta. Le vemos la nuca porque estamos en el pasillo. Eso sería "hinein".
> Saludos.


Entendí más o menos. Con lo de la pieza no entendí, no sé a qué te refieres con una pieza. 

¿Podrías darme el mismo ejemplo con *herein* estando Mike en un pasillo, y Jack en un cuarto; y luego con *hinein* estando Mike en un cuarto y Jack en un pasillo?

Espero no molestar tanto.


----------



## kunvla

Tömk said:


> ¿Podrías darme el mismo ejemplo con *herein* estando Mike en un pasillo, y Jack en un cuarto; y luego con *hinein* estando Mike en un cuarto y Jack en un pasillo?


Soy Jack, me encuentro en un cuarto leyendo un periódico y en este momento abre la puerta Mike y mira adentro: Mike sieht herein (aquí adentro donde estoy yo, Jack).

Soy Michael Jackson, voy por el pasillo y veo cómo Mike abre la puerta de una habitación y mira adentro: Mike sieht hinein (allí adentro donde está Jack).



Tömk said:


> Entendí más o menos. Con lo de la pieza no entendí, no sé a qué te refieres con una pieza.


PD: *pieza* : 8. f. habitación (‖ espacio entre tabiques de una vivienda).

Saludos,


----------



## Tömk

kunvla said:


> Soy Jack, me encuentro en un cuarto leyendo un periódico y en este momento abre la puerta Mike y mira adentro: Mike sieht herein (aquí adentro donde estoy yo, Jack).
> 
> Soy Michael Jackson, voy por el pasillo y veo cómo Mike abre la puerta de una habitación y mira adentro: Mike sieht hinein (allí adentro donde está Jack).
> 
> 
> PD: *pieza* : 8. f. habitación (‖ espacio entre tabiques de una vivienda).
> 
> Saludos,


Muchas gracias. Todo claro.

Por cierto, *pieza* para referirse a habitación nunca se usa.

Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

Tömk said:


> Por cierto, *pieza* para referirse a habitación nunca se usa.
> 
> Saludos.



¿En serio? ¿Nunca?

Mira acá: Google

Saludos.


----------



## Tömk

Alemanita said:


> ¿En serio? ¿Nunca?
> 
> Mira acá: Google
> 
> Saludos.


Sí, en serio. Claro que la palabra existe, pero por favor, nunca se usa en el idioma hablado ni escrito, si dices "pieza" para referirte a una habitación, confundirás a los demás porque habrán pensado en primer lugar que te referías a una pieza/trozo de algo (objetos en general). No todas las palabras del diccionario se usan en la vida diaria. Hay ciertas palabras anticuadas que nadie usa hoy en día, y si alguien las usa, sonará anticuado. Pero ya eso es decisión personal.

Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Tömk:
Gracias por tomarte la molestia en contestar. Te diré que toda mi vida usé pieza o cuarto para referirme a habitación.
Hay mucha gente que lo sigue haciendo. Mira esto:
Google
Tomo nota que en España (supongo que eres de este país, en tu perfil no lo mencionas) suena anticuado. Cuando vaya a España, pediré una habitación en un hotel, cuando voy a la Argentina, me voy a mi pieza.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Tömk

Alemanita said:


> Hola Tömk:
> Gracias por tomarte la molestia en contestar. Te diré que toda mi vida usé pieza o cuarto para referirme a habitación.
> Hay mucha gente que lo sigue haciendo. Mira esto:
> Google
> Tomo nota que en España (supongo que eres de este país, en tu perfil no lo mencionas) suena anticuado. Cuando vaya a España, pediré una habitación en un hotel, cuando voy a la Argentina, me voy a mi pieza.
> Un cordial saludo.


Tienes razón *Alemanita*. No sabía que en Argentina se referían a una habitación de esa manera. Cuarto también se usa mucho no sólo en España, también en Centroamérica.

Muchos saludos.


----------

